

 50% off - The Ruby 1.9 Walkthrough (til Tuesday) - thibaut_barrere
http://rubyinside.com/19walkthrough/

======
thibaut_barrere
(I'm not affiliated - I just think Peter Cooper did a great job and want to
let people enjoy this)

~~~
petercooper
Oh, thanks! :) Maybe it's time for HN to add a "deals" option to the top? Deal
HN? Or is that just AppSumo? ;-)

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Well maybe :) A place for developers-oriented deals may be a good idea
actually!

